# Ingi Spezialisierung?



## toxtronic (12. April 2007)

Hi Leute da ich Ingi bin würde mic mal interesieren welche Spezialiesirungen es gibt?Welche bringt was und was würdet ihr nehmen


----------



## germanic (13. April 2007)

es gibt goblin und gnom ingi!

ich hatte goblin,habs aber gestern verlernt


----------



## toxtronic (13. April 2007)

Und was bringt was?


----------



## Shayra (16. April 2007)

toxtronic schrieb:


> Und was bringt was?


naja Goblin hat mehr die Explosiveren Rezepte. Sprich mehr Bomben als anderes.
Gnomingis haben mehr so "Spielzeuge" wie den Gnomenschrumpfstrahl, Gnomekampfhuhn oder sowas. Schau dir die Rezepte auf buffed durch. da steht immer dabei, wenn mal nicht dabei steht die kommentare lesen, für welchen ingi das Rezept ist.
Ich bin mit meinem Hunter Goblin und recht zufrieden damit. Bin halt ein alter bombenschmeißer^^


----------



## magicmagemith (18. April 2007)

hallo!

ich habe einen jäger und bin ingi! zu empfehlen wäre für pvp als auch für pve goblin-ingi, da du dich in instanzen (sollte es mal eng werden) totstellen kannst - und als goblin ingi kann man sich ein kabel basteln, dass eine relativ hohe chance hat jemanden (in diesem fall priester oder andere rezz klasse) wiederzubeleben. >goblin-überbrückungskabel-4tw<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ausserdem hat man eine große auswahl an bomben, die recht nützlich sind um auf distanz zu kommen ;-)


----------



## Lord Aresius (23. Dezember 2007)

Habe einen Zwerg-Jäger.


Also für Jäger eher die Goblin Spezialisierung ?


----------



## Rudi TD (24. Dezember 2007)

Lord schrieb:


> Habe einen Zwerg-Jäger.
> Also für Jäger eher die Goblin Spezialisierung ?



Ach das ist doch quatsch!!

Gnomen Ingis können zwar die "Xl" Variante von dem "Überbrückungskabel" nicht herstellen, das heißt aber nicht das sie es nicht benutzen können.

Also einfach einen Goblin Ingi fragen ob er dir eins gegen Gold oder Mats herstellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (4. Januar 2008)

naja ich finde den Goblin brauchbarer, weil 1. der Raketenwerfer lustiger ist und brauchbarer als der Geflüglisierer, und auch so die anderen Sachen etwas sinnvoller, der Gnomeningi hat zwar den BC besseren Teleporter zur HdZ, aber so wichtig ist das ja nicht, da man ja Portsteine hat. Vor BC war der Gnomeningi meiner Meinung nach Sinvoller, da der Todesstrahl trotz eigendamage richtig Schaden gemacht hat, aber mittlerweile ist eigentlich der Goblin brauchbarer, vor allem weil seine Alten Sachen weniger an Sinn verloren haben, den Bombenspender kannste immernoch nehmen, und der macht viel mehr fun als der todesstrahl, und ist auch lustiger.

Also wenn ich meinen Ingi Hunter neu machen müsste wär er jetzt Goblin Ingi, leider is er von damals an Gnomeningi und wird es nun auch bleiben. Mein Hexer twink wird auch Goblin Ingi, bzw isses.


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. Januar 2008)

Endlich mal aussagekräftige Postings  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich nehm für meinen Jäger auch eine Goblin Spezi......


----------

